# My New Website Launched Today!!!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I am just so excited! I started on the process to a new site back in, oh, February. It's been a long process. I still need to upload all of my historical costumes, but hey, all the yarn and fiber is up! 

:bouncy: :nanner: 

Check it out!

Spindle, Shuttle, and Needle

:sing: :bouncy: :sing:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice . You did a great job, congratulations!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Great website! Looks good and is easy to navigate. Well done!


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, very nice site indeed! Do you do historical events? rendezvous?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:clap: It looks great!!
BTW, I just placed that order for those drinking horns!!:happy:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

very nice and professional.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Very nice! Now I want to win the lottery and do some major shopping! Oh, and pay someone to do all my housework and farmwork so I'd have time to knit with all the yarn I'd buy.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Disclaimer: I broke down and hired a friend to make the website, because I am computer dumb. But I did pick the colors and general layout!  I think it is _much_ better than my old site-- and it's going to cost me less per year! Most photo credits go to my wonderful Philip. He is really talented, and so wonderful to not mind going off and taking photos with me of yarn. lol! Like that picture of the Lanaloft? Totally his idea and concept and photography. I just stood by with a great big bag of yarn and handed them all off to him as he photographed them. 

Heehee Debi-- I saw that order and wondered if it was you! Congrats on placing the first order through the new website! You get a prize! (It's a surprise, though!)

Yes Two Tracks, my husband and I do go to historical events, primarily Viking Age, though I want to find a Victorian or Regency group around here. I need more excuses to wear my later stuff!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That looks so nice!!!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I love it! The web address didn't change, did it??? The old one pops right up on the main screen when I open a new tab as one of my most visited sites  Very easy to find that way.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

The web address did not change.  That makes everything so nice.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Its very nice, & professional looking!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:
I get a prize!!!
I'm so glad to be first to order! (and not because I win something), I'm just so happy for you that your "Little" business is doing so well.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

yay !! time to go shopping !!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Very impressive. Easy to navigate. A friend and I are discussing opening a yarn shop in Croswell. We thought we would first develop a website and launch it early next year. You put me to shame.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Maura, my first website was like six products and a couple pages. I started with only $500 after all, and have just been growing this the slow old-fashioned way. No grants, no loans, just the business growing. (Not that there is anything wrong with grants or loans, but since I was financially able to grow it slowly, I did. Easier to handle.) 

Don't be discouraged!


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

I must the only one that can't view the website?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

What?!?

Okay, I'm checking that out... Not cool. 

Thanks for alerting me!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

not cool ....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

it was there...and now it's not. :sob: :sob: :sob: 

Stay calm. :shocked: Don't panic.  :sob: :run: 

(Easy for me to say.) :grouphug:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I panicked!!! A lot!

I called my web designer, and my husband, and Fat Cow, and finally figured out that when I downgraded my Yahoo Business Account this morning they saw fit to rip my domain from Fat Cow and reclaim it. 

That Yahoo!!!

So now I am waiting for Yahoo to call me (there is no way to call Yahoo, you have to request a call.) I was told 73 minutes until they called me at noon. Blech. 

In the meantime, I am just eating lunch, then sewing and trying not to panic more. 

I dunno, I just figured since I had to call Yahoo and give authorization for my domain to transfer from them to Fat Cow, that I would have to call Fat Cow and give authorization for it to transfer to Yahoo? 

I am soooo not a computer person...


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Website's still not up. I'm interested in seeing your historical outfits.


Sent from my XT907 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Website won't be up for a while. Yahoo has to call me, then after all that gets sorted out it will be 1-12 HOURS before it will magically appear again.

Until then, you can see almost everything on my Etsy shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/HeddlesandTreadles?ref=si_shop


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

You're back!!!!:clap::bouncy::clap:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes!!! I'm back!!! :bouncy:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Whew!


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice website. Checked out your etsy shop too. Really like the historical outfits. Good work.


----------

